# SSH client on browser for FreeBSD



## bbzz (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello.

A while ago *I* asked for a solution where users need to log into a FreeBSD server, in order to use it as a relay and log in into a different server. This FreeBSD server needs to keep track of what users type in; while suggestions were given (watch, for example), none proved usable in practice.

So let me ask you this; would it be possible to set up a web server which would only serve an SSH client on it - *I* think I've seen extensions for browser for this same purpose - and then use this to log into another server? Is it possible to record sessions this way and are there extensions like this for FreeBSD?

As always any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 4, 2014)

I stumbled upon www/shellinabox. My guess is it could be possible to record session to file somehow. Any experience with the port?

Regards


----------



## Oko (Jun 5, 2014)

bbzz said:
			
		

> So let me ask you this; would it be possible to set up a web server which would only serve an SSH client on it .


HTTP and SSH are unrelated protocols but I am sure you can write a Java applet which will do exaclty what you want. However I suggest looking at the mshell (menu shell). 


http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?qu ... &stype=all

This is what we used 25 years ago to "protect" people from evil UNIX shell.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 5, 2014)

Port is broken, it seems.

I know it is possible to do anything with quality script, problem is there's no time/skill to do this. Hence looking for available solution.

This is incredibly mindboggling to me - it looks like nobody ever needed this functionality before?

Original post is http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=45298.

Any help is welcome.

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2014)

bbzz said:
			
		

> This is incredibly mindboggling to me - it looks like nobody ever needed this functionality before?


Did you have a look at snp(4) and watch(8)?


----------



## tzoi516 (Jun 5, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you have a look at snp(4) and watch(8)?



Nice. I wonder if these would've applied to that one thread where someone was looking for a way to monitor someone. Don't want to hijack, so a PM answer would be appreciated.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, the post I posted was made by me.

I got stuck at the end, hence this thread.

I found it impossible to activate/deactivate monitoring using watch, see the last post in that thread.

Regards


----------

